# Gluten free or low gluten recipes



## kojack (Mar 6, 2009)

Many of the glutenfree/wheat free recipes tend to include  high fat, sugar and tend to have a high GI

It would help several of our members if some cake or bread recipes to cope with this could be published here.


----------

